# [Regular Season Game 73] Houston Rockets at Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(47-25)/(43-26)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, March 23, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Williams / Brewer / Miles / Boozer / Okur*


_*Preview*_


> A season-ending injury to Tracy McGrady and the trade of their point guard appeared to signal the Rockets could have trouble just making the playoffs. Instead, Houston has flourished and now finds itself atop the Southwest Division and second in the Western Conference.
> 
> The Rockets will try to expand their slim leads Tuesday night when they visit the Utah Jazz, one of the few teams that has solved them recently.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Spurs play the Warriors, so it's safe to say we must win this game to maintain the division lead.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

While the division lead is important, I think this game has much bigger implications seeing that winning this game would give us the season series and avoid any sort of tiebreak scenario.

All I ask is that we continue to play consistently and play well. These 4th quarter collapses kill me.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Game to pay attention to: Rockets vs. Jazz*
> 
> The half-empty approach would be to highlight the Chicago/Detroit game, just to see how far the Pistons can fall. To give us a chance to wonder aloud, "what, exactly, can get in the way of the Pistons stumble towards another loss?"
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game worries me for some reason. More so than the Spurs game...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Warriors tied with the Spurs with about 7 minutes to go in the 4th.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have nightmares about the Jazz. We need to win this one to help me sleep better.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Warriors take the lead with 30.4 left in the 4th!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mason is clutch as hell.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Von Wafer is a beast.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Von Wafer is a beast.


Von Wafer is missing defensive rotations.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Yao banging the board snobody can hit a three.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WHats annoying is we are getting open threes and missing while they are getting contested threes and making a decent %.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Korver has a hot hand right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

treys finally sinking


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luis WTF???


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Aaron Williams? lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice comeback only down by three at the half.

Unfortunaely I have to go drop my dad at the airport now. So I will miss the rest of the game


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Some 3's started dropping, but we were missing too many open looks. Had they gone down at a normal rate we would have been cruising right now. Still good to see us have such a horrible first half and only down 3.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I missed the first half. Nice to know we played like crap and are only down 3. It is hard to win in a city where officials completely favor the home team.

Not cool of San Antonio to flurt with a loss like that. Hope we can hit some shots in the second half. Shane will lockdown Korver in the second half.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Uh, just to be clear, Ronnie Brewer is not a star! :azdaja:
It will suck if we let this game get away.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Lowry needs to run that ball down their throat with drives to the basket.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not looking like a comeback is possible the way we are playing.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone always has a superhuman game against us. I said this over and over. Tonight it's Ronnie Brewer. If I remember correctly we've had success posting up Artest against the Jizz. We need to go back to that.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

And here comes the runaway. This sucks!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****...If I'm gonna watch this game instead of study, I want to see us win at least.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Why do the officials have to cheat for Utah when they are up by 9? That was not a charge on Wafer.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Go Study!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

AB killing us tonight. Can't hit the 3 and is not driving.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Go Study!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too late and too angry now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

3:14 and I am signing out. Game over. No run by Houston. Rockets loose.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We couldn't hit the ocean if we were shooting from a boat. Not that the loss is bad but given this tight race we can't have these letdowns.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I was waiting Williams' dagger. Out.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Watchin this to the end... Now im out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

very frustrating loss. the rockets didn't play smart, couldn't hit anything even easy putbacks inside, and the jazz were given several points at the free throw line on bad calls.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We missed Carl tonight.
And *NOW* back to the 3rd seed.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

lowry really played out of control tonight. it's the first time i can recall that happening with him as a rocket.

the rockets definitely missed landry. without him the bench offers nothing inside.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn not happy over here.

Artest was 5 from 22
Yao was 6 from 16

WTF??????
11 from 38 from our two stars?????

And our bench with only 9 points to 34 from the Jazz bench.
No idea how we didnt lose by plus 20.

Also how rude of the SPurs to tease us in that game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Incredibly frustrating game. 

Every time Artest plays like this I want the Rockets to not offer him anything this offseason. Selfish, stupid play. He repeatedly attempts to create from beyond the three-point line on isolations, he does not pass to Yao when Yao has good post position, he careens into the paint trying to create something out of nothing. I felt stupider just from watching him. 

We lost the game in the second quarter when with Yao on with Okur and Deron out we failed to capitalize. We didn't get him the ball despite the fact that he was being single-covered by Boozer.

That is ultimately what will prevent this team from going anywhere. If Yao isn't getting a lot of touches, we don't have the firepower to compete. There doesn't seem to be enough emphasis on this from the top, and guys like Artest and Brooks don't realize its importance either. To win games like this one this team needs to go to Yao again and again and again.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Utah has a very tough remaining road schedule anyway. I doubt we'll see them in the 1st round. It's not a stretch to assume they could drop to 8th or even out of the playoffs in 9th.

Of those 7 road games I expect them to lose 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> lowry really played out of control tonight.


No that was Wafer. Oh, my bad, it was both of them. I feel bad for Von, he saw the team was struggling and tried to force the action but, he struggled to so it only made things worse. He was trying to light a fire but, he just flamed out yesterday. Tough lose. We need to get past it and start another streak.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Get well soon Landry!:worthy:
We need *YOU*.


----------

